# Mad as hell



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

Right off starts my rant:bash:...I own two staffs and a johnsons american bull dog also little tea cup chu..the bulldog puppy out on first walk with staffs all going great main staffs on lead puppy on lead puppy learning off adult dogs .All of a sudden little jack russle off the lead charging at my dogs barking growling edeing more to my dogs my staffs getting more wound up want to rip its head off...Where are its owners miles down the line do they care about the behavour of there dog do they:censor:...takes them ages to controll it I gave them piece of my mind cos if my staffs Had got hold of it my dogs wouldve had the blame cos of there breed and so much in papers.So question when are owners of little dogs gonna take some responsibliatly themselves .Dont get me wrong I have tea cup dog myself but never let him off the lead cos he got big dog person ..Any people on Rfuk get same problems as me cos this as happened quiet a few times to me :gasp:What are your veiws


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I hate to say it, and I know that the "RFUK bull breed police" are going to go all kinds of mental on me, but I have the opposite problem. 

My dog's a lovely playful thing, and really enjoys the company of other dogs...unless of course she has a ball, and then is just focused on that and ignores any potential playmates. I should also add that she has perfect recall, and will even come straight back from the other side of the park when called, no matter what she's seen or what's going on! 

However, around here, I have a problem with over-zealous staffies bothering her. Now I totally get the whole good owner/bad owner thing, but I'm sick to bloody death of local staffy owners being completely unable to control their dogs.....even when it's just in play. The fact is that they're bloody strong dogs, and quite intimidating, even when it's all happy and good. A good situation can quickly change to a bad one if my dog doesn't want to get involved with a dog that boisterous! And the owner stands 50 metres away, quietly calling "come here boy! come on boy!" which is completely useless, and they'll do this for a few minutes before even thinking of walking over to try and help me out! When the situation is finally under control, they'll say "oh it was just playing".....BUT YOU SHOULD STILL BE ABLE TO CONTROL IT! It's called training. If you have a dog that powerful, you should have impeccable training!

It's not just thugs that give those breeds a bad name....it can just as easily be the middle class yummy mummy.

There was a thread I didn't comment on a few weeks ago (because I knew the reaction I would get), taking the mickey out of people crossing the road when they see a staff coming. Well, I admit that I do, because you just don't know what kind of dog it's going to be....and to me, it's not worth taking the risk!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I also think owning a powerful breed is about being sensitive to the perceptions of others.
By that I mean showing a sensible head and not letting you or your dog falling into the trap of just living the stereotype.
Gus Gus is a big old tyme, he is strong, has a huge head, is all muscle and is also the biggest teddy bear you'll ever meet.
BUT, when I'm walking him, if I see another dog coming I pop him on the lead purely because other owners don't want a Gus Gus bounding towards them and their dog. They don't know him or his intentions and the last thing I want is the police showing up at my house cause someone thinks I own a dangerous dog.
I also don't know the nature of the other dog or the capacity of the other owners and their ability to control their dog. 
Best for all concerned I think. 
Sure if the other dog is friendly and the other party agree then I will let Gus off lead and the dogs can play.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I used to get that a lot. I've got a bull mastiff. Always on the lead. I cross over the road etc when I see anyone with a dog because he doesn't like them. But the amount of times I've seen people walking towards me with their dog 30 yards in front of them whilst my dog is on his back legs and going mad is staggering. It's like the they leave their commonsense in the house when they step out. I then had to say can you get your dog please. I love dogs and would be absolutely gutted if my dog got hold of someone else's because "there's is fine with other dogs". I couldn't give a shit. Get it on a lead and be responsible.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree with all three of you! :lol2:

Big or small, every dog owner should be able and willing to control their dogs, or they shouldn't have one. I have a real soft spot for staffies myself- honestly never met a nasty one- but as mentioned, they are strong dogs and need control- and two of the most psycho dogs I've encountered have been small- a jack russell and a thoroughly *evil* chihuahua belonging to a neighbour- when she stopped the little :censor: from going for me, it bit and drew blood from *her*! I'm wary of big dogs I don't know- having grown up with alsations, I know what they can do- but it really is up to the owner to be responsible- as you three are.

*EDIT: Four, now basin has posted, lol!


----------



## SDC (Oct 24, 2013)

As a doberman owner for the past 20 years, if I started to give examples of how people's lack of dog sense or even common sense drive me to distraction I'd find it hard to know when to stop.

On the other hand nothing is quite as satisfying as seeing some huge git of a bloke bowl people left and right and suddenly realise he's one step away from walking straight into the biggest 9 stone doberman most people have ever seen.:devil: The sweetest natured giant of a dog you've ever met.


Still I tend to avoid anyone walking a dog that's in trend. The masses of idiots unfortunately get all, staffie, poodle-cross etc owners, a bad name.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

My dog has to be muzzled in public because he's thought to have been worked in the past coursing animals, has a mental prey drive and apparently got hold of a small dog at his last home (we don't know the ins and outs of what happened).

SO, my point; when we first got him he was mega reactive to other dogs, barking and lunging and going nuts (we now think this is lead frustration), and people would deliberately walk towards him with their dog, when they can see me desperately trying to pull him away in the other direction. I went off to a big reservoir near me a few months ago, and asked a woman to get her :censor: spaniels on a lead. She made a big hoohah about it saying it's not fair because she's trying to manage her kids (one was about 6 and on a bike and the other was in a buggy, and also - not my problem, don't have 2 kids and 2 dogs you can't control???). She reluctantly did it and then we saw her later on, again dogs off lead. Before I know what's happened, one of the dogs has run towards us, scaled a wall and dropped down next to us. Ted's put his head down and and barked right in this dog's face, who promptly put his tail between his legs and ran off, the whole while Ted was wagging and thinking this was the best game ever :lol2:

Most dogs it doesn't amount to much because I can get him away from them in time. Frustratingly he got bitten last week by a patterdale terrier when he was at daycare; again, I don't know the ins and outs of it, but from footage I've seen, Ted is racing around by himself, and this little dog is relentlessly pursuing him and following him around. I think at some point Ted has turned around and snapped or growled, and this dog has gone in for it, bitten him on his upper front leg, and come up from underneath and bitten his mouth. He had a neat puncture wound on his leg, and two big holes where it's gotten the skin on either side of his mouth. Luckily it didn't puncture right through into his mouth, and his teeth weren't damaged, but when I picked him up from daycare, he was the only dog with any real injuries bar bruising, so I wasn't best pleased. The holes were at least 0.75" long and so off he went to the vets for some antibiotics. He also had lots of little bites and scratches all over his face and ears . He's healing up well anyway, but it's made me more wary of little scrappy dogs. I don't like to generalise, but unfortunately a lot of the smaller dogs I see seem to be quicker to bite than big dogs and because they are small people seem to think it's harmless / not a big deal or even funny. To me, any dog wrinkling its nose and on the verge of attack is pretty frightening, be it a malamute or a pomeranian; I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end either way!

Of course, because Ted wears a muzzle, and looks 'dangerous' we also get all the chavs and crackheads and alchies going "Ooo I luv yer dog mate, wanna get me one of them, they run like fook" etc etc. One dodgy-looking bloke went down to stroke his head a while ago, to which my bf said "I wouldn't... he'll take your hand off". Dead giveaway was Ted wagging his tail and entire bum area :lol2:


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Basin79 said:


> I used to get that a lot. I've got a bull mastiff. Always on the lead. I cross over the road etc when I see anyone with a dog because he doesn't like them. But the amount of times I've seen people walking towards me with their dog 30 yards in front of them whilst my dog is on his back legs and going mad is staggering. It's like the they leave their commonsense in the house when they step out. I then had to say can you get your dog please. I love dogs and would be absolutely gutted if my dog got hold of someone else's because "there's is fine with other dogs". I couldn't give a shit. Get it on a lead and be responsible.


Ok 10 yards is a bit far but if someone had a dog that is really friendly and that don't bother other dogs and was walking 10feet in front why should that person have to put a lead on there dog when it's actually the other dog in the wrong and ultimately the owner too not training the dog properly


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

If your dogs recall is 100% then sure let your dog off the lead but I would always recall my dog when passing another for the reasons I stated above. You just don't know what the otherdog is capable of. 
Also, some dogs are not badly trained as you say, some dogs have fear aggrrssion, are intolerant of other dogs or have high prey drives..


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ryanbrown89 said:


> Ok 10 yards is a bit far but if someone had a dog that is really friendly and that don't bother other dogs and was walking 10feet in front why should that person have to put a lead on there dog when it's actually the other dog in the wrong and ultimately the owner too not training the dog properly


First off you know nothing about me or my dog so don't even mention the lack of training. 

And second I find your whole post massively selfish, ill throughout and bewildering. Why should someone have to put there friendly dog on a lead? How about because the unfriendly dog with kill it? How about because you know your dog is unfriendly you keep it on a lead only to find complete morons letting a dog they supposedly love wander around and upto a strangers dog that is on a lead, Barking and generally making it very apparent that it's on a lead for a reason. It's people like you that need training. The outside is for everyone to enjoy. Why the hell should I have to put up with dogs coming over to me when I'm doing my best to keep my dog away?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> If your dogs recall is 100% then sure let your dog off the lead but I would always recall my dog when passing another for the reasons I stated above. You just don't know what the otherdog is capable of.
> Also, some dogs are not badly trained as you say, some dogs have fear aggrrssion, are intolerant of other dogs or have high prey drives..


That's why I really wish the yellow dog project would take off.

But for me, it's not those that are the problem. It's the big strong dogs whose owners seem to be convinced are the most playful jolly things in the park, but don't seem to realise that it's their strength in play that other dogs find intimidating.....especially if they're one of those that try to mount everything (a particular pet hate of my Scruff).


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Regardless of breed and size: Dogs that enter another dog's social space uninvited or worse ignoring clear "NO!" signals are a nuisance and I'm saying that as the owner of both "offender" (Storm) and "victim" (Trigger).
I'm working hard on Storm (whom we've only had for a year, so she's missed out on early months training/education) not to run up to every dog she sees. She's not as "bad" as some dogs as in that she pounces on them, but she is still too much "in yer face" for my and most dogs' likings. And I agree, it is up to the owner to control the situation. 
When I meet other dogs now, she is only allowed to greet (if the other owner agrees of course) when she's perfectly calm and respectful. If play comes out of the situation, great, if not, tough luck to her. 
Trigger, OTOH, likes to watch other dogs, but these days he just wants to get on with his walk and rarely wants to play with unfamiliar dogs. He gives clear "don't approach me, I'm not in the mood" signals. If another dog ignores this (and unfortunately it seems mainly Labradors and Staffies that have some sort of blind spot for this type of rejection), he gets vocal, and his signals may look aggressive to an uneducated owner (growly bark, snapping into air or touching the other dogs scruff without biting, if you get what I mean). 
Again it's up to me to make sure he doesn't kick off to dogs just passing by, even if the provoke (he dislikes being stared or barked at) and that was one of the hardest things to establish. He readily accepts dogs into our family, visitors and members (Storm).
We've had him from 9 weeks old and I've socialised him with dogs from Chihuahua to Great Dane size as soon as his vaccinations allowed. Sometimes I wonder whether I exaggerated and it just became too much for him. He is more of a people's dog, loves everyone and to be honest, in my opinion this is more important to me than him loving every dog. 
What annoys me is that some owners of the dogs that don't get the hint (some blog called them Canine Tarzans, lol), tell me that my dog is NOT NORMAL and the whole canine world is supposed to be ONE happy pack :whip:! I'd love to see some random stranger run up to the and bear hug them, while licking their face (nicked from another blog). See what their reaction would be. 

It gets "funny" when I walk both of them together. Storm inviting them all to be her BFF while Trigger request a written application 2 weeks in advance, lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm in agreement with everyone here. if a dog doesn't have total recall, then the owners should keep it on a lead unless they're in the middle of nowhere.

I have a problem GSD (not my fault - a rescue) who is fear aggressive and dog aggressive. He has 100% total recall now, as long as a dog isn't in his immediate vicinity, so he is never let off the lead unless we're at the beach or in a large field where I can have total visibility, otherwise he is always on the lead.

When we are on the beach or a field, I'm watching for dogs all the time and when one gets near to what I know is his tolerance distance, I call him and put him on lead. Now you would think that a dog running loose on a beach, that is suddenly put on a lead as an owner approaches with their dog that that would send a clear message to the dog's owner that my dog has a problem, but it's unbelievable how many people have no idea and just allow their dogs to come over to mine, whose anxiety then takes over and he starts barking at them. It really does my head in.

I was on a field once with my dog on a lead and a guy was walking towards me with 2 rough collies. This was in the early days and Skye was going ballistic at them. The guy shouted over "it's OK they are friendly" and I should back that my dog wasn't and would go for them if they came up to him. The older dog kept his distance the younger dog came right up to Skye and skye went for it. By God did the man move then, rushing over and accusing me of having a dangerous dog. I told him I'd warned him and if he knew anything about dog language his own common sense would have told him that my dog was displaying signs of anxiety and aggression and he should have called his dogs away, so his fault. I was furious and it was a huge stepback in Skey's development.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

feorag said:


> I'm in agreement with everyone here. if a dog doesn't have total recall, then the owners should keep it on a lead unless they're in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> I have a problem GSD (not my fault - a rescue) who is fear aggressive and dog aggressive. He has 100% total recall now, as long as a dog isn't in his immediate vicinity, so he is never let off the lead unless we're at the beach or in a large field where I can have total visibility, otherwise he is always on the lead.
> 
> ...


How it is possible that a dog owner doesn't think a bull mastiff stood on its back legs and going mental is a problem? I get the shout over, "it's alright he's friendly". What? Are you blind. I can't believe I have to shout back back "mines not, get your dog". I love dogs, and it would massively upset me for one to die or be badly injuried due to irresponsible humans out with them.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

We were in the same situation often with my old doggy. She was absolutely fine if another dog calmly walked past her but if they looked like they might get in her face she's send out visual signals even I could pick up on. If after that the other dog continued to approach she's bark and snarl. Then we'd get the inevitable "it's ok mine is friendly" shouted by the owner (usually half a mile away). When we got our dogs we had it hammered home that an off-lead dog that approached other people and dogs was pretty much an accident waiting to happen. For one thing all it'd take is for a member of the public to say they felt threatened for the police to arrive at your door. Also if your off-lead dog got into a fight with an on-lead dog then you'd be the one at fault as your dog was the one that was out of control.



Basin79 said:


> Why should someone have to put there friendly dog on a lead? How about because the unfriendly dog with kill it? How about because you know your dog is unfriendly you keep it on a lead only to find complete morons letting a dog they supposedly love wander around and upto a strangers dog that is on a lead, Barking and generally making it very apparent that it's on a lead for a reason. It's people like you that need training. The outside is for everyone to enjoy. Why the hell should I have to put up with dogs coming over to me when I'm doing my best to keep my dog away?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Imagine this, but looking like he's in a horror film, sounding like a demon and standing on his back legs nearly as tall as me. And numb owners shout, "mines friendly". 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRoo12 (Jun 20, 2012)

We have this with our staffy girl, she's never been dog agressive, and we had her in regularly at daycare from a pup to ensure she was always dog savvy. She has excellent recall, and only ever wants to say hello to other dogs or have a play with them. I still clip her on her lead if another dog is heading our way, purely so if the other dog has a problem, Roo can't accidentally mis read signals or start a scrap. Why risk it, its a quick 2 minutes until we pass them and she goes off lead again. If we can't see far enough, such as in woods etc, she stays on her lead until we can. I can't stand when people insist their dog is friendly, and leave them off lead, on more than 1 occassion Roo has been growled at just for looking at them as she walked past, and we quite often get the 'he's all mouth, he won't bite' comment as we guide Ruby past without letting her meet. All dog owners, regardless of what breed they own, should keep full control of their dogs at all times.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

See, it may seem horribly prejudiced, but I wouldn't let my dog go anywhere near a dog that looked like that, even if it was off the lead and wagging it's tail. It may seem prejudiced, but that's ok with me.....I'd rather have Scruff in one piece


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

mrcriss said:


> See, it may seem horribly prejudiced, but I wouldn't let my dog go anywhere near a dog that looked like that, even if it was off the lead and wagging it's tail. It may seem prejudiced, but that's ok with me.....I'd rather have Scruff in one piece


I call it common sense, not horribly prejudice. It's down to the owner and the dog to prove, otherwise treat them as hostile. When I had my little border collie I'd never dream of walking towards a large dog, never mind one that's clearly not friendly.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

Basin79 said:


> Imagine this, but looking like he's in a horror film, sounding like a demon and standing on his back legs nearly as tall as me. And numb owners shout, "mines friendly".
> image
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Hahaha he's lovely!

Our girl was a GSD cross so I'm not sure if she just felt that we required her protection. She was very iffy about anything going near her bum so that made normal doggy intro's difficult. She felt it was her right to sniff other dogs bums but they weren't allowed to sniff hers. Jake and Dusty the two boys that lived with us learned to do it sneakily when she was distracted.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> Hahaha he's lovely!
> 
> Our girl was a GSD cross so I'm not sure if she just felt that we required her protection. She was very iffy about anything going near her bum so that made normal doggy intro's difficult. She felt it was her right to sniff other dogs bums but they weren't allowed to sniff hers. Jake and Dusty the two boys that lived with us learned to do it sneakily when she was distracted.



To be honest that's bitches. They tend to be more defensive of their arse end but freely feel it's their right to sniff other dogs. That's just how a lot of them operate whether they're aggressive or not.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> To be honest that's bitches. They tend to be more defensive of their arse end but freely feel it's their right to sniff other dogs. That's just how a lot of them operate whether they're aggressive or not.


Ha ha, same with my bitch, Storm. Sweetest dog you could meet, sniffs other dogs privates, but if they try to return the favour the proverbial claws come out. I thought there was something wrong with her glands maybe, but turns out that she's just being a bitch, lol!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Ive found that where I walk my dog most people if their dog isnt friendly will keep themon a lead, my dog is coming up 9 months old and is getting big, her recall has gone to pot (at that age apparently)so she is kept on a long lead, her training is ongoing, she is friendly just wants to play with every other dog she meets, the problem I have is im still training her, going to be ongoing because of her breed mixes, everytime I see another dog coming, I get her to sit, try and keep her sitting etc, but others let tgeir dogs come running up to her when to me it seems obvious shes being trained to not jump on them all etc and say hello calmly. All I get though is she just a puppy, she will, learn. They wont say that if she jumps on their little dogs and hurts them though. Obviously my main concern when out is her, and whilst I know shes friendly, doesn't mean every other dog is, and it doesnt mean shes going to react that way every other dog she meets. Shes just finished her first season, but in the couple of weeks before it I found that dogs were obviously trying to mount her which upset her, but the bitches she used to play with were being nasty to her, now that was an eye opener for me, as the dogs I coulld understand, but I didnt know bitches went like that, so that put me on my guard even more. Their owners seemed amused thst they were acting that way though.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd done all the research on powerful breeds. Read on the forums regarding things etc etc. Samson was an absolute dream dog up until he was around 2 years old. As a pup I introduced him to a wide variety of dogs and he was brilliant. However as he grew and grew other dogs got extremely defensive with him. He was bitten quite a few times. Whilst on his lead. The last straw came when he was attacked by 2 black labs whilst he was on his lead. They didn't hurt him but I wouldn't let him retaliate because he'd just have crunched them. The owner apologised and as always said it was massively out of character. Since then my little man won't allow any dog to get anywhere near him. Dogs off the lead have ruined him. He's not scared, just super aggressive. This is the reason I can't stand people posting crap like it's down to bad owners and training. No. It's down to owners allowing their "friendly" dogs to wander about like it's their own private land.


----------



## turtlemadmark (May 30, 2013)

i get this problem all the time i have 3 staffies 2 are 5 years old and a 3 month puppy i never let them of the lead but every time i walk them there is always dogs of the lead they come running up and my dogs go mad trying to get at them but its always my fault for not controlling my dogs :bash: that's what i get shouted at me by the run away dogs owner i also get owners that say my dogs fine she only wants to play yh thats fine but mine dont like dogs running up to them its very frustrating.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

I hate when people talk about "training" and making comments like "you're not controlling him". Er hello, he weighs over half my weight, is stronger than me and has zero body fat and we are TRYING to train him, but your fat moron of a dog is getting in his face...

I honestly believe that they should consider making a license mandatory for dog owners, or make owners take responsibility by saying it's a legal requirement to have third party insurance. I don't know. The only person I have been extremely impressed with was a woman with a JRT who looked at Ted and said "I'll put mine on a lead, I know it's not fair on them when they're watching dogs running amock and they're on a lead". Was like hallelujah someone with some common sense! :notworthy:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I no longer walk our lab places where other dogs are off lead but annoyingly of late I find it's becomming common for people not to use a lead in other places like footpaths alongside roads. This becomes a problem if I haven't got space to pull him to one side and I worry any way, we've had too many people saying their dog is friendly and then seconds later it's followed by he's never done that before. I usually make him stop and sit out of the way for oncoming dogs unless I can see the owner is allowing space to walk past without contact. He does get positive interaction now and again but the majority isn't.


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Basin79 said:


> First off you know nothing about me or my dog so don't even mention the lack of training.
> 
> And second I find your whole post massively selfish, ill throughout and bewildering. Why should someone have to put there friendly dog on a lead? How about because the unfriendly dog with kill it? How about because you know your dog is unfriendly you keep it on a lead only to find complete morons letting a dog they supposedly love wander around and upto a strangers dog that is on a lead, Barking and generally making it very apparent that it's on a lead for a reason. It's people like you that need training. The outside is for everyone to enjoy. Why the hell should I have to put up with dogs coming over to me when I'm doing my best to keep my dog away?


First of all my post wasn't rude or anyway selfish and if you reread it again does it look like I'm pointing the finger at you!! No!!! And again If you read my post I asked a question why should a person who's got a friendly dog who DONT! Bother with other dogs(don't get in other dogs space) have to be put on a lead? 
And secondly I don't have to know you or your dog to know that if your dog is acting aggressively with other dogs and pulling at a lead then it needs training but apparently people like me need training ok then if you say so.
Tell you what why don't you get in contact with a professional dog handler and explain exactly what you've posted on this thread they would say the exact same thing as I said, lol your saying I don't know you which I don't but apparently you know me by saying its people like me that needs training! Na it's people like you who give dogs a bad name and don't train there dogs properly.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Ryanbrown89 said:


> First of all my post wasn't rude or anyway selfish and if you reread it again does it look like I'm pointing the finger at you!! No!!! And again If you read my post I asked a question why should a person who's got a friendly dog who DONT! Bother with other dogs(don't get in other dogs space) have to be put on a lead?
> And secondly I don't have to know you or your dog to know that if your dog is acting aggressively with other dogs and pulling at a lead then it needs training but apparently people like me need training ok then if you say so.
> Tell you what why don't you get in contact with a professional dog handler and explain exactly what you've posted on this thread they would say the exact same thing as I said, lol your saying I don't know you which I don't but apparently you know me by saying its people like me that needs training! Na it's people like you who give dogs a bad name and don't train there dogs properly.



And what happens when you're trying to train them to stay calm when they're frightened of other dogs and reacting aggressively, and other dogs get in their face before they are ready to cope, thus putting their progress back?

All dog owners should be respectful of the fact the if someone asks them to get their dog under control / on a lead, they should do it. Friendly or otherwise, if you're frightened of dogs, one running over to you is intimidating. We don't allow our dog to approach children because he wears a muzzle and looks intimidating and tends to scare the living daylights out of parents, even when he's wagging and being friendly.


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

PigeonYouDead said:


> And what happens when you're trying to train them to stay calm when they're frightened of other dogs and reacting aggressively, and other dogs get in their face before they are ready to cope, thus putting their progress back?
> 
> All dog owners should be respectful of the fact the if someone asks them to get their dog under control / on a lead, they should do it. Friendly or otherwise, if you're frightened of dogs, one running over to you is intimidating. We don't allow our dog to approach children because he wears a muzzle and looks intimidating and tends to scare the living daylights out of parents, even when he's wagging and being friendly.


Yes I totally agree with you if someone asks you can you pop a lead on please for what ever reason wether it's a vicious dog or friendly dog that don't matter the person should comply but that's not the question here.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

To the people commenting here that have aggressive dogs.....do you use the whole yellow dog project thing? You can't deny that it's a great idea.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> To the people commenting here that have aggressive dogs.....do you use the whole yellow dog project thing? You can't deny that it's a great idea.


I'd love for something like that to take off. Our rescue cross has some 'bipolar' tendencies and so few people think such a small dog is going to be so vicious if their dog approaches him in the wrong manner. He hates almost all big dogs, boisterous or not, most puppies, and a select few just because he's a grouchy swine. Too many times someone has called over to me that their husky/spaniel/labrador/whatever is friendly and I find myself shouting back 'yeah, but mine's not!' If people can quickly identify a 'sensitive' dog in the distance then it would save a lot of potential problems for all parties concerned.
On the flipside our Tibetan terrier is OVER-friendly and doggy etiquette is certainly not her forte. In the past she has actually managed to frighten a poor puppy to a point of running off of the field to escape her! Obviously my mum and I were extremely apologetic to the owner and we worked everything out :blush: To show there were no hard feelings the puppy met Jazzy again when she'd gotten over the novelty of a new friend and they had a play, and are now regular playmates  Most of the dogs we walk with now kind of know she's a bit overwhelming and tend to ignore her until she gets out of their faces, but we do still occasionally see a new face. If we spot anybody new these days she immediately goes on the lead until we know she's not going to hurl herself into something that certainly won't appreciate it!


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Ophexis said:


> I'd love for something like that to take off. Our rescue cross has some 'bipolar' tendencies and so few people think such a small dog is going to be so vicious if their dog approaches him in the wrong manner. He hates almost all big dogs, boisterous or not, most puppies, and a select few just because he's a grouchy swine. Too many times someone has called over to me that their husky/spaniel/labrador/whatever is friendly and I find myself shouting back 'yeah, but mine's not!' If people can quickly identify a 'sensitive' dog in the distance then it would save a lot of potential problems for all parties concerned.
> On the flipside our Tibetan terrier is OVER-friendly and doggy etiquette is certainly not her forte. In the past she has actually managed to frighten a poor puppy to a point of running off of the field to escape her! Obviously my mum and I were extremely apologetic to the owner and we worked everything out :blush: To show there were no hard feelings the puppy met Jazzy again when she'd gotten over the novelty of a new friend and they had a play, and are now regular playmates  Most of the dogs we walk with now kind of know she's a bit overwhelming and tend to ignore her until she gets out of their faces, but we do still occasionally see a new face. If we spot anybody new these days she immediately goes on the lead until we know she's not going to hurl herself into something that certainly won't appreciate it!



I used to look after a tibetan terrier and he was the same; approached any dog he could see and wanted to play. Even when it resulted in him being chased down by a VERY aggressive JRT that slipped its collar.

I think the yellow dog thing is a great idea; seems as though very few people actually know what it means sadly. We have a bright yellow dogs trust lead and are considering getting a flag for it as well. Most people tend to avoid our dog because of his muzzle, but obviously if their dogs are already off lead and headed our way it's too late!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

PigeonYouDead said:


> I used to look after a tibetan terrier and he was the same; approached any dog he could see and wanted to play. Even when it resulted in him being chased down by a VERY aggressive JRT that slipped its collar.
> 
> I think the yellow dog thing is a great idea; seems as though very few people actually know what it means sadly. We have a bright yellow dogs trust lead and are considering getting a flag for it as well. Most people tend to avoid our dog because of his muzzle, but obviously if their dogs are already off lead and headed our way it's too late!


I swear it's a Tibetan terrier thing; every one I've known is in some way a bit 'dim'. In her first year with us Jazzy approached a very angry, very uninviting cross-breed (think it was a labrador crossed with something if I remember rightly) and just kept barking at it and bounding around enticing it to play when it was clear if she got any closer, she'd be in the ground! She is so blind to dog body language it causes some very red-face moments at times - fewer now we know what is most likely to excite her. My mum has actually looked into canine autism because she's convinced that Jazz has it! It would explain so much about her :blush:


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

The paws!!!

:roll2:

So fluffy!!!

They all seem like really sweet dogs, but yeah the one I used to look after was utterly gormless bless him. Having said that, great guard-dog. As soon as anyone took one step towards the house he'd bark and bark and bark, unlike our dog who just looks at us when someone knocks on the door, and if we get up to open it he gets all bouncy and excited.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> To the people commenting here that have aggressive dogs.....do you use the whole yellow dog project thing? You can't deny that it's a great idea.


When I'm out in a public place, like the beach, or maybe just walking around a town or garden centre to keep Skye's training around people up I put a high viz coat on him that says "GSD in training" and that sends a good message.




PigeonYouDead said:


> All dog owners should be respectful of the fact the if someone asks them to get their dog under control / on a lead, they should do it. Friendly or otherwise, if you're frightened of dogs, one running over to you is intimidating. We don't allow our dog to approach children because he wears a muzzle and looks intimidating and tends to scare the living daylights out of parents, even when he's wagging and being friendly.


I have to agree with that. My previous 2 GSDs I had from pups, so they were well socialised, well bred and well balanced dogs who would walk to heel at a word, but whenever we approached people on their own or with dogs, I always put them on their lead until we'd passed. 

If anyone with a dog asked if they were OK, I'd say they were fine and then let them off, but I would never assume. The way I see it, it's just a simple courtesy.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

In all walks of life I have always been told, never assume, and I feel it should be taken heed of especially when there are living creatures involved. As their caretakers we should keep them out of harm's way and if that means keeping them from their own kind until we know both are safe, then so be it! Socialising is obviously healthy but it needs to be safe and controlled, or we could end up with broken dogs, both physically and mentally.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:up: Well said! :2thumb:


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

mrcriss said:


> To the people commenting here that have aggressive dogs.....do you use the whole yellow dog project thing? You can't deny that it's a great idea.


We did but hardly anyone noticed the yellow ribbon on her lead so we got her a yellow bandana but then we reckon folk just thought we were trying to make her look cute.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> I'd love for something like that to take off.


It'll only take off if people do it......it starts with you


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Whenever I walk my dog (8 month old Lab) I let her off at every opportunity. The area I walk her is long and thin, so we can see other dog walkers easily as they come toward us and before she notices, I always ensure to put her lead on as we pass.

She's not entirely recall trained yet and wants to play with every other dog/person she sees. As a responsible owner i'm aware of this and behave accordingly.

I've had a couple of occasions where people will say their dog is fine and if she wants to play I can let her off, so I will and me and the other owner will have a natter for a bit, but I strongly believe that unless you're 100% sure your dog will recall from, as you said, a field away, it should be at least put on the lead around other dogs and people until told otherwise, staffy, jack russel or whatever.


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW some great posts and thoughts, we all have our bugs too bear like mine ...But stupid people as said in some post who own big dogs just to give them a boost are sad as are some mineless little dog owners .Think we all agree some good some bad owners.Another thing I'd like to mention was the other day in the car and a boy about 8 was walking a staff now if that staff got hold of someone something what would this child do,would never let my 13 yr old daughther walk my dogs on her own. Think some people( parents) should really think about what they are doing:whip:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

The above (children walking dogs unsupervised) is one of the reasons why Trigger doesn't trust small white dogs:
Years ago I was walking him by a group of children, probably as young as 9 or 10 with a Maltese dog on a flexi (arrgh!) lead, when the smaller dog came dashing over barking and snarling. It ended up completely tangling itself up between Trigger's legs, because the kids couldn't control it and because it was panicking it started snapping at Trigger's belly. It didn't get him, but I had to deal with 2 scared and stressed dogs (amongst it keeping my dog from retaliating), because the children were to panicky to help me and just stood screaming. :devil:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I got bitten by a dog that escaped a kid...the kid (just 3 or 4 years old) was with the grandmother and kept running with the dog. The grandmother was just like "stop running with the dog", not shouting just talking, so the kid was just ignoring her, kid tripped over letting go of the lead, dog came charging across and I got bit when I stood on the lead to stop the dog taking off towards the road! Just a couple of scratches but still. I marched the dog over to the woman who was faffing around with the kid, handed her the lead and left.

Supervision is only as good as the one doing the supervising...I didn't get a thanks or sorry or anything!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:up: Very true!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Ryanbrown89 said:


> Ok 10 yards is a bit far but if someone had a dog that is really friendly and that don't bother other dogs and was walking 10feet in front why should that person have to put a lead on there dog when it's actually the other dog in the wrong and ultimately the owner too not training the dog properly


 Some dogs cannot be trained not to hate dogs. Some dogs are nutcases. So if I have such a dog, and he is on a lead, close to me, how is it my fault if someone else's dog comes over to mine?
I took my English bull terrier to the beack midweek a few weeks ago. He is perfectly friendly. However, he *is* a bull terrier. So he was on his lead the whole time just so every other dog who might appear, was never at risk of over exuberant play being turned into bloodshed. Archie lives with lots of other dogs and was properly socialised. However, he is a breed which, if he ever got into a fight, would do so with glee and do a good job. Because he lives with other dogs, I have always said that should he get into a fight, I would never 100% trust him again.
Coming off the beach back to the car and a young border collie came bounding up to him.As it happens, he was socialised with collies as a pup and I'm nearly sure he'd have been fine. However, a/ He was on a lead and would feel at a disadvantage. b/ he is besotted with me and might decide to 'protect' me. 
Are you saying that it would be my fault if Archie had bitten the dog which was loose and came running over to us?
As it happened I made him sit and stayed calm and called over to the owners who immediately came and got their dog and apologised. We got chatting about dogs in general, they made a fuss of Archie and all was well. 
Other than having him on a lead and under control, what more can I do to protect dogs which other have no control over and come running over to us. To my mind it's a bit like throwing yourself out into a busy road and then blaming the driver of the car which knocks you over!:bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:up: Well said Pam!!


----------

